# Swollen Throat and ear...



## youngnpretty22 (Sep 18, 2007)

My baby's (Only 3 months old) throat on the right side is swollen and warm to the touch under her ear and jaw. I don't know what to do... Has anyone ever seen this symptom before and if so what the heck is it?? Nothing out of the ordinary has happened in the last few days... so I really have no idea how it happened or what it is. Thanks!! Sarah & "Baby"


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like it could be an infection, may want to check with your vet in case you need medicine.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

?? Ear infection ?? Or an infected toothe.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

doesn't a dog ge tthe same kind of symptoms when they swallow certain types of frogs or toads ?


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

I would get your pup to a vet ASAP. Sounds like an infection, your pup probably needs antibiotics.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Were they bitten by anything maybe?*


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe snake or spider is what I'm thinking


----------



## pipsqweek (Jul 22, 2007)

my dog just went through this and it was a swollen salivary gland. Vet just gave him antibiotic


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like an abscess and should be looked at by a vet.


----------

